# Και τρία αβγά Τουρκίας



## nickel (Nov 3, 2010)

_Η ασκήμια της φύσης σε όλο της το μεγαλείο_​

Γέλασα βλέποντας τον _*turkey vulture*_, αυτόν τον πανάσχημο καθαρόαιμο γύπα του Νέου Κόσμου, τον _*καθαρτή *_(_Cathartes aura_), να γίνεται *«Γύπας της Τουρκίας» από τα μηχανομεταφρασμένα Worldlingo και Quika. (Είπα, εκεί έπρεπε να στείλουν τις επιστολοβόμβες, όχι στη Μέρκελ και τον Σαρκοζί…)

Ο _turkey vulture_ λέγεται έτσι επειδή έχει κεφάλι ίδιο με το κεφάλι διάνου. Όμως τα μπερδέματα με την ονομασία της γαλοπούλας δεν βάζουν τρικλοποδιές μόνο στις μεταφραστικές μηχανές. Σε μας το επίσημο όνομά της ήταν _ινδική όρνις_ (όπου το _ινδική_ έχει να κάνει με τις Δυτικές Ινδίες) και _ινδόρνις_ και _ινδιάνος_ και _διάνος_. Ο _γάλος_ και η _γαλοπούλα_ πριν από την απλοποίηση γράφονταν με δύο -_λ_- επειδή ο πετεινός είναι _gallo_ στα ιταλικά και _gallus_ στα λατινικά (ο _κούρκος_ πάλι σημαίνει «πετεινός» στα σλάβικα). Έπεφτε πολύ γέλιο που η αγγλική «Τουρκία» ήταν γάλλος και ινδιάνος στα ελληνικά. Ευτυχώς, η απλοποίηση αποκατέστησε μέρος της ισορροπίας στη φύση και έκανε _γάλο_ το γάλλο (μόνο που έκανε και _γάμα_ το γάμμα).

Γιατί όμως όταν οι Ευρωπαίοι είδαν τις ινδικές όρνιθες στην Αμερική τις ονόμασαν _turkey_; Επειδή τους θύμισαν ένα οικείο πουλί, την όρνιθα της Νουμιδίας (_Numida meleagris_), πουλί της δυτικής Αφρικής, τη γνωστή μας… φραγκόκοτα, που ο Αριστοτέλης την ονόμασε _μελεαγρίδα_. Οι φραγκόκοτες ήταν γνωστές στην Ευρώπη σαν _turkey fowl_ (_turkey cock_ και _turkey hen_) επειδή φτάνανε στα τραπέζια των Ευρωπαίων μέσω Τουρκίας ή μέσω Τούρκων εμπόρων. Το όνομα _*guineafowl*_ που έχουν μέχρι σήμερα το πήραν όταν άρχισαν να τις φέρνουν οι Πορτογάλοι από τη Γουινέα της Αφρικής.

Είδαν λοιπόν οι Ευρωπαίοι τους ινδιάνους στην Αμερική και τους ονόμασαν _turkey_. Όταν κατάλαβαν ότι είναι δυο διαφορετικά πουλιά, άφησαν τα όνομα _turkey_ για το αμερικάνικο πουλί αντί για το αφρικάνικο. Μέσα στο όλο μπέρδεμα ο Λινναίος έδωσε το όνομα _μελεαγρίς_ στη φραγκόκοτα σαν όνομα είδους, αλλά στην γαλοπούλα σαν όνομα γένους: η wild turkey είναι _Meleagris gallopavo_!

Ίσως αναγνωρίζετε το _pavo_, είναι το παγόνι στα λατινικά (_pavone_ στα ιταλικά). _Pavo_ λένε οι Ισπανοί και το παγόνι και τη γαλοπούλα. Μαθαίνω επίσης από τη Wikipedia ότι οι Βιετναμέζοι λένε τη γαλοπούλα «όρνιθα της Δύσης», οι Ρώσοι και οι Πολωνοί «ινδική», οι Γάλλοι «διάνο» (_dinde_, από το _poulet d’inde_), οι Άραβες «Ρωμιό πετεινό». Και στην Τουρκία… _hindi_.


Σ’ αυτή τη σελίδα υπάρχει μελέτη με τίτλο _A Guide to the Recognition of Parthenogenesis in Incubated Turkey Eggs_. Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο υπάρχει στη βιβλιογραφία του μηχανομεταφρασμένου άρθρου της worldlingo με τον τίτλο _Ένας οδηγός για την αναγνώριση της παρθενογένεσης στα επωασμένα αυγά της Τουρκίας_. Έτσι καταλαβαίνουμε πώς προέκυψε η έκφραση «και τρία αυγά Τουρκίας» για τις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις. 




Πηγές:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkey_Vulture
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_names_for_the_Wild_Turkey
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkey_(bird)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guineafowl
Oxford English Dictionary

Λεξιλόγιο:
*turkey* = γαλοπούλα, κν. διάνος, κούρκος (επίσημο: μελεαγρίδα, παλαιότερα: ινδική όρνις)
*guineafowl* = φραγκόκοτα
*turkey vulture* = καθαρτής, γύπας του Νέου Κόσμου


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Έτσι καταλαβαίνουμε πώς προέκυψε η έκφραση «και τρία αυγά Τουρκίας» για τις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις.


Άσχετο: Πότε έγιναν τρία τα αβγά; http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/we_have_not_seen_him_yet_and_we_have_removed_him_John_5684


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Άσχετο: Πότε έγιναν τρία τα αβγά; http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/we_have_not_seen_him_yet_and_we_have_removed_him_John_5684


Είναι η διογκωμένη πρότασή μου για τις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις. 

Ήθελα λίγο περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την «Τουρκία» στην _turkey_, και επειδή δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο ευαγγέλιο της γαλοπουλολογίας (Schorger, βλ. παρακάτω), αντιγράφω από την επόμενη καλύτερη επιλογή: _More than a meal: the turkey in history, myth, ritual, and reality_ (Karen Davis).

The word _turkey_ entered the European vernacular during the Middle Ages. The best explanation is that the Turkish Empire was the main European trade route to the East through which exotic birds such as the peafowl, a gorgeous pheasant, were transported to the European continent in trade. In the Middle Ages, nearly everything exotic was obtained in or through Turkey or Arabia (Schorger, 16). Three centuries before any actual turkeys appeared in 16th-century Europe, the word _turkey_ was being used to describe exotic birds from Asia. According to A. W. Schorger in _The Wild Turkey: Its History and Domestication_, “Any large bird that spread its tail was a peafowl, or a turkey”.

Even after it became generally known that the turkey was an American bird, the idea clung that the turkey came from Turkey. Samuel Johnson defined the bird in 1755 as “[a] large domestick fowl brought from Turkey” (Schorger, 16). As late as 1847, Walter Dickson declared that “[t]he name of the Turkey alludes to the resemblance between the head of the Turkey cock, and the helmet of a Turkish soldier, which, as represented in old drawings, appears formally to have consisted of a bluish-coloured coat of mail over his head and shoulders with red lappets” (Feltwell, 16).

As noted, the genus name for the turkey is _Meleagris_, which is Greek and Latin for guinea fowl. For two centuries, the turkey was confused not only with the peafowl from Asia, but with the guinea fowl from Africa. In 1552, Sir Thomas Elyot talked about “Meleagrides, birdes, which we doo call hennes of Genny or Turkie henne” (Schorger, 4); and an English recipe for boiled poultry published in 1615 refers to guinea fowl as “young turkeys” (Markham, 79, 259). Such confusion reflected the fact that in the 16th century, when the turkey was imported from America, the guinea fowl was imported into the Spanish dominions from Africa through Turkey (Drimmer, 994).

It has been suggested that the name _turkey_ echoes the turkey’s call notes, _turk_, _turk_, _turk_, or that it may be a mispronunciation of aboriginal Mexican Indian names for the turkey: _huexolotl, tou, totoli, tulu, tutk, tunuk_ (Schorger, 16-18). The name could have come from the Hebrew word _tukki_, meaning “peacock,” a plausible choice given that Jewish poultry merchants in the Middle East were prominent in bringing the peafowl to Europe (Dickson, 6). Other possible derivations include the Hindustani _taus_ and the Malabar _togei_—both words meaning peafowl in the trade ports of western India (Schorger, 16). Given the exotic mystique that surrounded the word _turkey_ well into the 18th century, Schorger’s view of Benjamin Franklin’s 1784 letter to his daughter, Sarah Bache, in which Franklin vouched that the turkey would have made a better national seal than the bald eagle, may be true (Bigelow, 279-280). “It would have been highly incongruous,” Schorger writes, “to have selected a bird with so foreign a name as _turkey_” as our national seal.​


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2010)

Με αφορμή τη _μελεαγρίδα_ να προσθέσουμε κι ετούτο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=73302&postcount=2. :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 3, 2010)

Η γαλοπούλα είναι σε όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες "το πουλί που ήρθε απ' αλλού". Στα ελληνικά τη λέμε επίσης διάνο (ινδιάνο) αλλά και μισίρκα στα βόρεια (αιγύπτια).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2010)

Το κρητικό _κούβος_ από πού βγαίνει;


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να προσθέσω εδώ αυτό το κομμάτι από την περυσινή ομιλία τού Dr Moshe στην εκδήλωση για τα 30 χρόνια από την ίδρυση της Ελληνικής Ονοματολογικής Εταιρείας, όπως το βρίσκω στο ιστολόγιό του:

Μερικές φορές εξαντλούμε την ετυμολογική έρευνα αναζητώντας την ταυτότητα ενός όρου εκεί όπου τον συναντήσαμε: στην ίδια γλώσσα, στο ίδιο χωροχρονικό πλαίσιο, στο ίδιο περιβάλλον. Αν και αυτή είναι η συνετή αφετηρία, η προσεκτικότερη μελέτη κάποτε δείχνει ότι η δυσετυμολόγητη λέξη τελικά είχε απρόσμενο βάθος και ότι ίσως έχει την αρχή της σε έναν άλλο βασικό μηχανισμό, που είναι ο δανεισμός. 

Εξετάστε την περίπτωση της λέξης *διάνος*. Σημαίνει την «αρσενική γαλοπούλα», έννοια που κατά κανόνα δηλώνεται από τις λ. _γάλος_ (λατινικής αρχής) και _κούρκος_ (σλαβικής αρχής). 

Τα λεξικά εξηγούσαν την προέλευση της λέξης περιοριζόμενα στην παραγωγή από το εθνικό _Ινδιάνος_ και ερμηνεύοντας τις φωνητικές μεταβολές. Αυτή η ανάλυση είναι εν μέρει μόνο σωστή· υιοθετώντας την ερμηνεύουμε αυτό που μας είναι αμέσως ορατό και δεν αναρωτιόμαστε μήπως μας έχει έρθει από μακριά, μήπως έχει ταξιδέψει από αλλού. 

Ας ξεκινήσουμε διαφορετικά. Μια πολύτιμη ένδειξη της προελεύσεως μπορεί να προσφέρει η λόγια ονομασία τής γαλοπούλας: _ἰνδόρνις_, λέξη που μαρτυρείται τουλάχιστον από το 1876. Εκ πρώτης όψεως μοιάζει να σημαίνει «όρνιθα από την Ινδία», πράγμα που μας φέρνει στον νου πώς κατονόμαζαν παλαιότερα τέτοια συγγενή, μη αυτόχθονα πτηνά: αρχ. _περσικὸς ἀλέκτωρ_ (Κρατίνος Κωμικός), μεσν. _μηδικὸς πετεινός_, ν.ελλ. _φραγκόκοττα_. Πολλές τέτοιες ονομασίες δεν επικράτησαν, αλλά χρειαστήκαμε έναν ακόμη όρο, τον οποίο αυτή τη φορά αντλήσαμε από τη Γαλλική. 

Αν ρίξουμε περισσότερο φως στο απώτερο παρελθόν, συναντούμε ήδη τον 13ο αιώνα τον μεσαιωνικό λατινικό όρο _gallina de India_ «κόττα από την Ινδία, φραγκόκοττα», όπου το κυριωνύμιο _Ινδία_ δηλώνει την Αβησσυνία, που εθεωρείτο η πατρίδα του. Με βάση τη μεσαιωνική λατινική ονομασία σχηματίστηκε στη Γαλλική ο φραστικός όρος _poule d’Inde_ με αρχική σημασία «φραγκόκοττα». Τον 16ο αιώνα, όμως, συνέβη μια αξιοσημείωτη μεταβολή σημασίας. Οι Ισπανοί κατακτούν το Μεξικό, όπου ανακαλύπτουν (ξανά) τη γαλοπούλα, με αποτέλεσμα η φρ. _poule d’Inde_ να συνδεθεί με αυτό που αποκαλούσαν Δυτικές Ινδίες, όπως θεωρούσαν τότε την Κεντρική Αμερική. Η συγκεκριμένη φράση συγχωνεύθηκε σε μία λέξη, με παράλειψη του γενικού όρου _poule_, και έτσι στη σημερινή Γαλλική _dinde_ και _dindon_ είναι η γαλοπούλα και ο γάλος. Ο ελληνικός επίσημος όρος _ινδόρνις_, αλλά και ο μεταπλασμένος _διάνος_ απέδωσαν προφανώς τον γαλλικό όρο (ας λάβουμε όμως υπ’ όψιν τους αντίστοιχους όρους άλλων γλωσσών: αγγλ. _hen of India_, γερμ. _indianischer Hahn_). ​
Εκεί λέει στη συζήτηση και δυο λόγια για τον κρητικό _κούβο_ και την _κούβα_:

Ανασύρατε μια δυσετυμολόγητη κρητική λέξη, για την οποία δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχει εδραιωμένη ετυμολόγηση. Μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε, ωστόσο, τη σύνδεση με τον (σλαβικής αρχής) _κούρκο_. Σύμφωνα με μία αρκετά λογική άποψη, αφετηρία τής λ. _κούβα_ θα μπορούσε να είναι το ιταλ. _cova_ «επώαση, κλώσσημα - φωλιά, τρύπα (κατοικίδιου πτηνού)», αν ληφθούν υπ' όψιν συγγενείς ορνιθολογικοί όροι τής Ιταλικής, που είναι σύνθετα ή παράγωγά του: _covarello_ «κορυδαλλός», _covaterra_ «είδος νυχτερίδας».
Το ζήτημα απαιτεί περισσότερη μελέτη, νομίζω όμως ότι η συγκεκριμένη εκδοχή είναι αρκετά πιθανή.​


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σύμφωνα με μία αρκετά λογική άποψη, αφετηρία τής λ. _κούβα_ θα μπορούσε να είναι το ιταλ. _cova_ «επώαση, κλώσσημα - φωλιά, τρύπα (κατοικίδιου πτηνού)», αν ληφθούν υπ' όψιν συγγενείς ορνιθολογικοί όροι τής Ιταλικής, που είναι σύνθετα ή παράγωγά του: _covarello_ «κορυδαλλός», _covaterra_ «είδος νυχτερίδας». Το ζήτημα απαιτεί περισσότερη μελέτη, νομίζω όμως ότι η συγκεκριμένη εκδοχή είναι αρκετά πιθανή.


Ευχαριστώ, nickel, το αγνοούσα αυτό το κείμενο! Προς επίρρωση δε των όσων αναφέρει ο Dr Moshe, να προσθέσω τα ακόλουθα που υπογραμμίζουν τη ζέση με την οποία κλωσούν / κλωσσούν οι γαλοπούλες (το κείμενο προέρχεται από την επεξήγηση γιατί δεν βρίσκουμε αβγά Τουρκίας... εεεμμ γαλοπούλας ήθελα να πω, στα σουπερμάρκετ):

Another problem is that *turkeys go "broody" easily — they want to sit on their eggs and incubate them*. In contrast, egg-producing white leghorn chickens have had the broodiness bred out of them. [...] Proof that just because you can make a good breakfast doesn't mean you're a good mom.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

Γλωσσική εγκυκλοπαίδεια της γαλοπούλας έγραψε σήμερα στο ιστολόι του ο Σαραντάκος:
Το πουλί που ήρθε απ’ αλλού


----------

